# What Color is your Dog



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I began reading " What Color is your Dog" by Joel Silvermas last night and really like it. His training methods which are all positive vary according to the dogs temperament which he calls color, Red is hyper yellow is mellow, greed is Timid, blue is overly fearful ( orange is a mix of red and yellow) This makes sense to me because just like children are different and we must do different things to raise them to be happy and productive. One of my sons need to be verbally hut over the head to know I was talking to him while another just needed a "look" to keep him in line. To treat the sensitive one like the other would have been too harsh, but to treat the outgoing strong willed one as delicately and the sensitive would have caused him to run amuck. The book os about 150 pages with lots of pictures. 
I like the fact that he says the most important step is to bond and create a relationship with your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

red...always in frisbee/ball mode....always...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Both my dogs are Red! Make that Crimson, lol!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'd say red around other dogs, yellow at all other times.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's MomI'd say red around other dogs, yellow at all other times.


That would make her orange which is what Benny is!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What color is confident? NOT hyper, fearful, mellow or timid~ that would be Karlo!

Joel is a member here, posted last fall for a bit promoting something or other...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

According to the book confidence can be yellow, orange or red. A mellow or hyper dog can still be confident. The author who has trained dogs and other animals for TV and movies says that for orange and red dogs, treat rewards during training tend to overly excite them and they do better with calm tactile rewards like petting in their favorite spot, where as green or blue dogs need the enticement of their favorite treat.
A yellow dog can go either way.

As to collars he says you might possibly need a chain collar on a red or orange dog ( not a pup) but should never use one on a green or blue. He has never used a prong on any dog
here is a link to his web site

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Online_training_visitor_home.html


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Yellow pretty much all the time.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

It depends on what, where and when with Storm.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That's an interesting way to categorize temperament. Reminds me of my two dogs Ginger and Pooch. They were completely opposite in temperament/personality. Pooch had the typical terrier type of personality/temperament while Ginger (Golden Retriever) was the most laid-back, calm and tolerant dog I've ever seen. When I was training I had to always remind myself to change my training style depending on which dog I was working with. With Ginger trainers were always telling me to get more excited and act more happy/upbeat because she needed more encouragement and excitement. If I did that with Pooch in training he would turn into a barking bouncing-off-the-walls nut and his focus would be out the window so when I was training Pooch I had to remember to act calm and not be too excited when praising/rewarding him. Pooch was also the type of dog who was always thinking of answers for himself and figuring things out on his own while Ginger (while still very smart) was more of the type to look to me for guidance or to solve problems. 
They were both very confident and outgoing dogs but their energy levels and personalities were total opposites. Despite that they got along great and they just seemed to mesh perfectly together somehow...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DozerYellow pretty much all the time.


Same Here


----------

